# neglected horse



## mickyb

Horses at the back of Dovecote pub In Eastwood, 
Well I drove up today to see for myself, these poor horses, I was shocked at the state of them, so I rang the RSPCA Inspector, who didn't seem that bother, he said he would pass the information I gave on, I told him you are supposed to be sorting these horse out, you had other calls, I then got can you see there ribs, I told him they were in a poor state and filthy, his reply was not bothered if dirty, will pass on your details, total waste of space


----------



## Hanwombat

Did you try Redwings? I gave you their welfare team number on your other thread.


----------



## mickyb

Hopefully between us we will get some notice to their plight, I can't believe the RSPCA missed so many horses! Unbelievable! I will email the RSPCA again this evening and hope for a better response.

Heather Wan hour ago




0
























I will get on to RSPCA too. When I was concerned about the other foals I contacted the Nottingham Post and the reporter was very interested but by then the RSPCA had taken action. I have not seen the horses at Dovecote but will drive up and take a look. I will try and get hay delivered if nothing has been done.

Audrey B11 minutes ago




0





















Thank you everyone, who are trying to help these poor horses, I will go again tomorrow with carrots, it annoyed me that the RSPCA didn't bother to look past the pub back yard, I myself am a pensioner, who has to use sticks to get about, but managed to go down the public pathway along side the fields, and see them at the bottom, they soon came to me, when I threw the food in, I rang the RSPCA for an update, and guess what, said they didn't see the 16 horses which had moved further down the field,, I will ring the number you gave me tomorrow, thank you


----------



## Rafa

Try ringing the ILPH. They will get someone to go and see the horses and, if they think there's a welfare issue, they'll hound the RSPCA.

I see the horses seem to have some hay/haylage, so they're not starving, but their conditions don't look good.


----------



## mickyb

Been up to the horses today, and several other people there giving food and water, someone is taking a bath tomorrow, and an old man who lives near the field, said we could use his outside tap to fill it up, hopefully papers will be there tomorrow, to do an article about their plight


----------



## Pasuded

mickyb said:


> Horses at the back of Dovecote pub In Eastwood,
> Well I drove up today to see for myself, these poor horses, I was shocked at the state of them, so I rang the RSPCA Inspector, who didn't seem that bother, he said he would pass the information I gave on, I told him you are supposed to be sorting these horse out, you had other calls, I then got can you see there ribs, I told him they were in a poor state and filthy, his reply was not bothered if dirty, will pass on your details, total waste of space


These horses are not in the best of circumstances, but I don't believe their lives are in danger. At least they aren't dying.


----------



## lostbear

mickyb said:


> Been up to the horses today, and several other people there giving food and water, someone is taking a bath tomorrow, and an old man who lives near the field, said we could use his outside tap to fill it up, hopefully papers will be there tomorrow, to do an article about their plight


All of that rubbish is so dangerous for them as well. The RSPCA are a waste of space.


----------



## lostbear

Pasuded said:


> These horses are not in the best of circumstances, but I don't believe their lives are in danger. *At least they aren't dying*.


Yet.

...


----------



## Hanwombat

mickyb said:


> Been up to the horses today, and several other people there giving food and water, someone is taking a bath tomorrow, and an old man who lives near the field, said we could use his outside tap to fill it up, hopefully papers will be there tomorrow, to do an article about their plight


Did you ring anywhere other than the RSPCA?


----------



## mickyb

By the way 3 horses were dead in the field, and if it wasn't for animal lovers like myself, they would all die, as without water and food, how do you think they would survive, don't bother putting negative comments on this subject, when we are going to great lengths to care for these animals. The owner of the field has now been found and had no idea they had been dumped on his land last year, the local papers are now involved, as everyone knows RSPCA are a waste of space, there comments now, if we feed and give them water there hands are tied, they did nothing after being reported how bad the poor things were and dead one's in field. ::


----------



## mickyb

Hanwonbat I did ring Redwings, but they didn't have anyone in Nottingham area, but gave me a phone number for Animal Welfare, who were great and are going, but because they are all volunteers they might not get till the week end.


----------



## Pasuded

I hope they get to see the horses soon.


----------



## mickyb

The The RSPCA have found the owners of the horses and they are trying to educate them instead of giving them a fine beggars belief


----------



## mickyb

Susan W10 hours ago




0
























Extract from the article......RSPCA inspectors confirmed that they were alerted to the welfare of the horses and have tracked down the owner. 
Sara Howlett of RSPCA said: We, along with colleagues at World Horse Welfare, have been keeping an eye on these horses and we are currently working with the owners to improve their situation. If possible we prefer to educate and advise owners to prevent animal suffering


----------



## mickyb

someone's comment They don't need advise, everybody knows the needs of basic animal welfare, they just choose to ignore it, prosecution is the only thing they will understand, with a hefty fine involved


----------



## mickyb

Streetlife
Immediate update

My conversations

Lucy G
Horses and foals rear of dovecote pub.

1 new comment

Lucy G
Please see previous comments. 
If the RSPCA inspector comes and sees these horses with water, and food she will not be able to prosecute the owner, as she will assume it is them feeding/watering their own horses now. Do not shoot the messenger but this is what will happen. If she believes this then the RSPCA will close the case, and we will be back to square one. She is talking to the owners and is already getting them to give hay, first step of progress.
The main concern, for me, is that they have no water. Again, if she sees they have water, she will assume the owners are providing this, and close the case. I have worked hard to get their attention about this, and I want these uncaring owners brought to justice.
Don't start what you can't finish, as you will need to carry on feeding and watering for the next how many years, after the RSPCA have closed the case. Hay and water. They advise apples and carrots are not good for them in vast quantities.
As an animal lover I need to work with the RSPCA to bring these disgusting owners to justice. Despite what I think of the RSPCA, I need to let them do their job.
Feed and water them, certainly water them, but PLEASE take this evidence home with you. They WILL close the case otherwise.


Comment Stop following


You're receiving this email because you signed up to Streetlife on 23 November 2014. If you'd rather not receive emails like this you can manage your notification settings. To change the areas you hear about, manage your news feed settings.
streetlife.com is a trading name of Streetbook Ltd | Golden Cross House, 8 Duncannon St, London WC2N 4JF | Registered in England No 07040570 | VAT Number GB 981 0110 53


----------



## lostbear

mickyb said:


> Streetlife
> Immediate update
> 
> My conversations
> 
> Lucy G
> Horses and foals rear of dovecote pub.
> 
> 1 new comment
> 
> Lucy G
> Please see previous comments.
> If the RSPCA inspector comes and sees these horses with water, and food she will not be able to prosecute the owner, as she will assume it is them feeding/watering their own horses now. Do not shoot the messenger but this is what will happen. If she believes this then the RSPCA will close the case, and we will be back to square one. She is talking to the owners and is already getting them to give hay, first step of progress.
> The main concern, for me, is that they have no water. Again, if she sees they have water, she will assume the owners are providing this, and close the case. I have worked hard to get their attention about this, and I want these uncaring owners brought to justice.
> Don't start what you can't finish, as you will need to carry on feeding and watering for the next how many years, after the RSPCA have closed the case. Hay and water. They advise apples and carrots are not good for them in vast quantities.
> As an animal lover I need to work with the RSPCA to bring these disgusting owners to justice. Despite what I think of the RSPCA, I need to let them do their job.
> Feed and water them, certainly water them, but PLEASE take this evidence home with you. They WILL close the case otherwise.
> 
> Comment Stop following
> 
> You're receiving this email because you signed up to Streetlife on 23 November 2014. If you'd rather not receive emails like this you can manage your notification settings. To change the areas you hear about, manage your news feed settings.
> streetlife.com is a trading name of Streetbook Ltd | Golden Cross House, 8 Duncannon St, London WC2N 4JF | Registered in England No 07040570 | VAT Number GB 981 0110 53


So it's Catch 22 - you feed them and the owner gets off scott free, the horses remain in appalling conditions, and continue to be neglected by the owner. You don't feed them and the owner continues to neglect them and they die painfully. The law needs changing if this is the case

Why do the RSPCA "assume" that it is the owners feeding and watering the animals even when there is evidence to the contrary? And why is the environment of the horses, which is totally unsuitable, not taken into account? Why can they not seize the horses? As others have said - "education" is a waste of time - anyone over the age of eight knows that an animal needs to eat and drink every day and needs shelter in bad weather. Hitting them in their pocket is the only thing that will"educate" them.


----------



## Hanwombat

Why not try the number Redwings gave you? The RSPCA are clearly useless.


----------



## mickyb

They came to me straight away. Buckets empty of water. I offered mine (half a bucket) and they went mad for it.Two other people NOT on this site then came with about 12 milk bottles of water which were added to the buckets.Then someone else came
We are well aware that the RSPCA are overwhelmed with work and this "abandonment" of horses who are costly to feed is widespread but, unfortunately, ridiculous bureaucracy prevents them sometimes taking immediate action. We all know that these animals have been totally neglected : inadequate food and water and no shelter throughout the bad weather and so does the RSPCA, one would imagine. For the RSPCA to prosecute, sadly it sounds as if these poor creatures must have a further prolonged period of suffering before anything can be done! Ridiculous but if that is the case, we have to accept it!


----------



## AlexArt

The RSPCA are useless, our vets used to report animal cruelty and it was always ignored, even if the animal is on its last legs you'd be hard pushed to get them to do anything. Unless that is it is some sensational case where it would get them loads of publicity then they will spend huuuuge sums of money sueing people who end up then spending a week in jail or a £1 a week fine because they are on benefits, 'ordinary' neglect however is of no use to them! 

We have someone locally who had 120 horses, he is in a wheelchair and only checks them once a week at best with binoculars, they are left to fend for themselves up the mountains with no food or shelter, 16 died last winter as they had no food. The RSPCA did the whole educational drivel, this winter they are getting some hay and a lot have been sold, but they never get feet done or wormed etc and it has been on going for years apparently with no action taken, the owner is a multi millionaire which is even more frustrating! Locals have often cut horses out of fences etc but it is hard to watch, but sadly there is nothing that can be done as any attempt would put the helpers in the wrong! The law is an ass!


----------



## sarybeagle

I feel your frustration. We have 3 fields opposite our estate, a well known man lives in a caravan on the middle field and is hated in the village after many animal cruelty cases against him-he was banned from keeping animals after a field of rotting horses and cows was uncovered behind his trailers and lorries in the field. 

In the fields are 3 herds of horses which belong to a local travelling family *allegedly* the horses frequently breed amongst each other and im sure inbreeding is going on? 
These horses have no shelter, theres no trees except the tree line along the boundary fences. 
The fences are all fallen down and are currently held together with police tape since xmas when the horses broke down the remaining barbed wire. The horses escape 3 timea week and run up and down the roads. On the B road leading to the A3 also!!!!! the police attend each time and assist residents to herd them back into field. 

The RSPCA have attended numerous times but as there is a water trough and some man throws hay in every few days there's no cause for them to intervene. The police are so frustrated by this. 

The biggest problem is the land is owned by a developer who is building a new house estate next year, the land is then leased to the old man who then loans it to the family owning the horses. 
Horse owner has no liability on the fencing the owner does. 
They refuse to repair as knocking it all down in near future. 

Its only time before they get in a RTA, I dread it at night driving along the road as you come over the bridge parallel to the field you may meet them on the brow which is going to be a fatality. Its a 40mph road. Weve come over the bridge and found them galloping along the b3000 towards us only last monday. at night that would have been awful. 

5 years ago I reported the owners as a horse had a winter rug on that wasnt removed at all and in the spring he still was wearing it. The straps had got caught in brambles and were tangled in his tail. He also had sores on his chest from the rug being the wrong size and rubbing. The RSPCA came out and after a few visits cut the rug off. Then that was it. ut:


----------



## lilythepink

Horses are such a problem when they are neglected. I think part of RSPCAs stance is that horses take up a lot of room and time and money once they have been seized and take a lot of time to rehabilitate too.

I don't like RSPCA at all but what they have said so far does make some sense. If the complaint is no shelter, no food and no water and then they turn up and evidence of hay and water is there....like a bucket in the field...then what can they do?

Our local animal rescue is always asking for donations for horses and donkeys that they have, always asking for people to adopt the horses and refuse to take any more in cos they are full.


----------



## mickyb

Update so far, Just had a phone call from a lady called Anna Gregory from the horse welfare she's been down this morning she is very concerned about the horses said they have ticks and the very underweight she is going to get in touch with somebody called Ryan tomorrow and hopefully going to get the horses moved as they are so neglected she took photos and she's going to present those as well so it's sounding promising :mad2:


----------



## mickyb

We did are best to rescue these poor horses we had horse welfare, that were about to get them rehome, RSPCA of course let the horses and everyone else down, with there red tape, but with all the publicity in the Eastwood Advertiser, for two weeks and the thread on line, the gypies came with a lorry and moved them, so now we are out looking were they have taken them, the owner of land reckons he didn't know they were there, so sad worry for them.


----------



## mickyb

A lot of us have been in touch with are local MP as they are trying to get a bill past in parliament to stop this horses flying happening, and it give people who can help more power to get something done, quickly. :cryin:


----------



## lostbear

Don't know why some people have animals - they do't give a toss about them.



And the RSPCA is a waste of space.


----------



## sarybeagle

The horses broke out twice more this week..
Friday night they were found galloping the busy B road at 11pm. A car driver had a very lucky escape  its getting v dangerous now and no one will act. I'll go take a photo of their 'fencing' today to show u what I mean.


----------



## sarybeagle

This police tape has been acting as a 'fence' since December! This is actually a good part of the fencing. Not a great pic but I got my son to take it as we drove passed.

The horses just step over it as and when they wish. They've been out again this week.


----------



## Elles

Blimey.


----------



## sarybeagle

No horsing around over 'comical' fencing - Get Surrey

Its made the local paper. My next door neighbour is the lady who rang the paper and is quoted Here. A few details are wrong, there's been horses in that field for 20+ years.

They escaped twice last week also....still nothing has been done and now most of the police tape has been shredded on the wind on the barbwire and has blown away. It was put up before Xmas.


----------



## Lulus mum

WOW!!
That photo really shocked me ,it shows just how bad the situation is-to the horse and to people using that road. 

Are they just going to wait until there is a really bad accident and someone loses their life -human or animal or both?
If that happens-who will take the blame?

It makes me SO angry to read that the decision over what is to be done is still PENDING!!!
and to read that the owner has been advised that it is his responsibilty to see that there is adequate fencing 
and worse still that
he r has been given a period of time to reply to their "REQUEST".
Why was it only a request and not an order?

I hope and pray that something is done -and soon.

Please click on the link to see the photo .
Maureen


----------



## sarybeagle

Outrageous isnt it. We live opposite this field and quite often wake up to see the horses wandering around our cul-de-sac! However as posted before meeting on the 40mph road (prev 60mph) is v scary and there will be an accident soon. They were out at 11pm a fortnight ago on the roads. How no one was injuries is beyond me.

We had similar problems 2 years ago local. I'll try find a link to that story. We personally came across a dead horse, several days dead sadly whilst walking alongside the field and no one would act. They had been dumped by the gypsy community on private land. They had no water troughs, no grazing. They were starving and the locals took buckets to fill the old troughs. 
RSPCA were SO slow to act and jit kept posting orders on fences to remove the horse. It never worked. Then one day they got out onto the a3 slip road which bordered the fields. The horses then vanished over night. No ones seen them since  there was around 150+ horses and foals.
Abandoned horses removed from Compton field by RSPCA and Hampshire Constabulary - Get Surrey
I can't find the story before this, when the 200 horses were rounded up.


----------



## Blitz

I do not understand. Surely if the animals are wandering on the road some thing has to be done. Round us people are prosecuted for leaving unburied dead animals and for allowing animals to stray on the road. Not a lot is done about neglected animals though


----------



## sarybeagle

Blitz said:


> I do not understand. Surely if the animals are wandering on the road some thing has to be done. Round us people are prosecuted for leaving unburied dead animals and for allowing animals to stray on the road. Not a lot is done about neglected animals though


I think the biggest issue we have with our situation is too 
Many different people are involved in the factors, horses owned by one man/men field owned by a company about to be built on, the field is the boundary line between Waverley council and Guildford council and leads to on going arguments about which council is liable. Neither wants to put street lighting in along his section of road as it crosses each councils land.
So, imagine driving this road at night in pitch black (bar your lights) and meeting this herd 

The old boy they claim has nothing to do with them, he does! Each time he got evicted due to neglect he moved his caravans onto the neighbouring field, when that council chased him he moved back to initial field. Easy for him. He has to just go through a gate!

Nothing will be done until after theres a accident.


----------



## sarybeagle

Woof Woofington: Farmer Percy Podger Puts Cattle At Risk of BSE

A link to just how nasty this man is


----------



## thomas7

I totally agree and respect mickyb.


----------



## Calvine

Lulus mum said:


> WOW!!
> That photo really shocked me ,it shows just how bad the situation is-to the horse and to people using that road.
> 
> Are they just going to wait until there is a really bad accident and someone loses their life -human or animal or both?
> If that happens-who will take the blame?
> 
> It makes me SO angry to read that the decision over what is to be done is still PENDING!!!
> and to read that the owner has been advised that it is his responsibilty to see that there is adequate fencing
> and worse still that
> he r has been given a period of time to reply to their "REQUEST".
> Why was it only a request and not an order?
> 
> I hope and pray that something is done -and soon.
> 
> Please click on the link to see the photo .
> Maureen


It took R$PCA YEARSto visit Spindles Farm (Jamie Gray) after about 200 phone calls had been made. By the time they intervened, many horses/ponies were dead/dying. If it was an old cat with a few fleas they would be in like a shot and haul the owner in for questioning. They are scared of travellers and th pictures here look like these could be travellers' stock.


----------



## sarybeagle

Young pony (about a year) has been out the field since 830 this morning and is still out. Police have been out twice and neighbours are keeping it hydrated with buckets (temps been 20+ today) what a waste of money and police time yet again  they've taped off the estates play park to keep it in. Poor thing probably got fed up seeing the lush green grass across the road and got out 

Edited to add- its still out the field and has spent the night in our dog walking field on the estate so thats out of bounds for now. Stupidly they've removed all the police tape from the main field to keep it in the dogs field....how long til the others get out too!!! So its been out of the field 30 hours now! Diabolical.


----------



## sarybeagle

The ponies were finally removed on friday and after months and months of escaping. I dread to think where they've gone  
Appauling they were left so long and the police were here on a weekly basis since Xmas..


----------

